# Weed Anyone??



## Superblunt

Just curious if i'm the only IBS patient that frequently smokes marijuana. I find it helps immensely with any stomach aches or nausia that bother me. I don't need to get blazed out of my mind to feel better or anything, but a couple good hits always gets rid of any stomach pain.


----------



## tallgal

I have recently given up after 10 years, the last 5 years it has been pretty much every day. I never thought it was a problem, it seemed to help with cramps, and generally chilling me out so that I was less stressed, therefore, had less IBS issues. Since giving up (3 months ago) I have found that obviously I am more stressed, I have no real relaxation vice now (I don't drink), which is pretty annoying. I have also found that I don't have D that much any more. I don't know if it was a cause, or a contributory factor, but I know I am feeling much better now (don't want to be, cos I hate the fact that I don't smoke any more, but what can you do?!?!)


----------



## Vicky Foster

i smoke it occasionally, and yup, i find that it really can help. i used to be one of those uptight never-gonna-smoke people, until i realised the medical benefits. i don't smoke 'normal' cigarettes so wasn't too keen on inhaling smoke...i did as much research as i could into the positive aspects of pot, and whatdya know, it is known to ease the symptoms of IBS. sadly, combining it with nicotine (and smoke, obviously) doesn't make it quite so good, but hey. I haven't figured out the correct dosage to use in cooking.i make sure not to smoke it all the time because appart from the cost of the stuff, i don't want a dependency!i find a few puffs helps to unknot my tummy and relax me, but if i smoke too much it can make me a little D. I'm ibs-d/c but more d predominant.i will be so happy the day they bottle the THC in cannabis and make it into tablets!the biggest medical help i've had is a low dose of amitriptyline. i take 20mg a night (very very small ammount) as a pain killer and it's helped to regulate my very grumpy guts.


----------



## christywisty

I'm on amitriptyline, as well. Although, I'm on 150 mg and could afford to go higher.


----------



## overitnow

I posted on my experience last summer; but it's always worth another shot. I'm a recovered IBS-D and last summer was vacationing with a friend who smokes on a daily basis. Having pretty much given it up for years, I fell in with him. Within about 3 days I began to have urgent and finally quite disgusting movements, just like the bad old days. H-m-m. My question for C types is would it have a useful effect for them?


----------



## lynyrd29

> quote: Weed Anyone??


Yes, please.


----------



## Dave456

Weed helps me a ton. I smoke daily, it helps me out alot. It is the most effective medicine i have found for my IBS-D.


----------



## BackFire44

Unless someone can point me to some medical studies, I would guess that marijuana helps because it helps you relax. The same would be true for alcohol -- except alcohol is so hard on our digestive tracks.You could probably get the same relief by taking a sedative drug.I don't think either of these ways is going to be helpful in the long run. As many of your have suggested, there is a great possibility that it will lead to an addiction. As your body relaxes and your stomach feels better, it will reinforce the addictive effects of the drug. I'd suggest that learning to relax your body without any drugs is the better way to go (although obviously much more difficult). Meditation, self-hypnosis, or seeing a licensed therapist to help you learn to relax is the much safer course.


----------



## 22144

> quote:Cannabis could help irritable bowelMonday, 1st August 2005, 09:21Category: Healthy LivingLIFE STYLE EXTRA (UK) - Cannabis based drugs could relieve patients with an irritable bowel, according to new research.The breakthrough could bring new hope for up to 180,000 UK sufferers of diseases like Crohnâ€™s and ulcerative colitis.The drugs may help to heal the gut lining which is damaged during the course of disease, according to the study published in the journal Gastroenterology.Crohnâ€™s and ulcerative colitis, often referred to under the umbrella term of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD), cause patientsâ€™ immune systems to go into overdrive, producing tenderness.This can cause pain, urgent diarrhoea, severe tiredness and loss of weight, and is most commonly diagnosed in young adults of both sexes between the ages of 15 and 25.Patients with IBD who are also users of cannabis often report that their symptoms are alleviated after a joint, suggesting the gut is able to respond to some of the molecules found in the drug.The researchers at the University of Bath and the Royal United Hospital, Bath, analysed the interaction of cannabis with specific molecules, known as receptors, found on the surface of cells in the gut.They discovered that whilst a receptor identified as CB1 is present in healthy people, the presence of another known as CB2 increases in IBD patients as their disease progresses. Both are activated by cannabis molecules.The researchers, funded by the Wellcome Trust and an NHS Research Grant, believe the presence of CB2 during the disease state may be linked to its role in suppressing the immune system. In other words, it is part of the bodyâ€™s natural mechanisms that attempt to restore the normal healthy state of the gut.If so, this makes it an ideal candidate for the development of new cannabis derived drugs to help IBD patients. The study also found that the CB1 receptor helps to promote wound healing in the lining of the gut.Pharmacologist Dr Karen Wright, of the University of Bath, said: "This gives us the first evidence that very selective cannabis derived treatments may be useful as future therapeutic strategies in the treatment of Crohnâ€™s and ulcerative colitis."This is because some extracts from cannabis, known as cannabinoids, closely resemble molecules that occur naturally in our body, and by developing treatments that target this system, we can help the body recover from some of the effects of these diseases."She added: "The normal job of the CB1 and CB2 receptors is to help moderate diverse responses throughout the body, but their presence in the gut means that they could be useful targets for the development of cannabis derived drugs for controlling the progression of IBD."The research shows that whilst cannabis use may have some benefits for patients with IBD, the psychoactive effects and the legal implications associated with herbal cannabis use make it unsuitable as a treatment. Targeting drug development to components of the in built cannabinoid system could be the way forward."Cannabis based medicines that help alleviate the pain endured by multiple sclerosis patients have already been given a licence for use in Canada, and Salisbury based GW Pharmaceuticals is pioneering many of the advances in this field


http://www.lse.co.uk/ShowStory.asp?story=J...irritable_bowel


> quote:OBJECTIVES: This study examines the concept of clinical endocannabinoid deficiency (CECD), and the prospect that it could underlie the pathophysiology of migraine, fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome, and other functional conditions alleviated by clinical cannabis. METHODS: Available literature was reviewed, and literature searches pursued via the National Library of Medicine database and other resources. RESULTS: Migraine has numerous relationships to endocannabinoid function. Anandamide (AEA) potentiates 5-HT1A and inhibits 5-HT2A receptors supporting therapeutic efficacy in acute and preventive migraine treatment. Cannabinoids also demonstrate dopamine-blocking and anti-inflammatory effects. AEA is tonically active in the periaqueductal gray matter, a migraine generator. THC modulates glutamatergic neurotransmission via NMDA receptors. Fibromyalgia is now conceived as a central sensitization state with secondary hyperalgesia. Cannabinoids have similarly demonstrated the ability to block spinal, peripheral and gastrointestinal mechanisms that promote pain in headache, fibromyalgia, IBS and related disorders. The past and potential clinical utility of cannabis-based medicines in their treatment is discussed, as are further suggestions for experimental investigation of CECD via CSF examination and neuro-imaging. CONCLUSION: Migraine, fibromyalgia, IBS and related conditions display common clinical, biochemical and pathophysiological patterns that suggest an underlying clinical endocannabinoid deficiency that may be suitably treated with cannabinoid medicines.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...9&dopt=Citation(I have read the full-text, it's very informative... unfortunately you have to pay for it)*Safety* I wish people would get over the stigma of marijuana being any different than any other medication. If you have a doctor's rec - do whatever you want with it to feel better. You aren't going to overdose - find your therapeutic dosage. It's LD-50 (the amount given in which 50 percent of the lab rats die off) could barely be established. It's some insane number. You'd have to eat a couple pounds of it in 15 minutes to die. That's like thousands of dollars worth. You'd have to smoke even more (to die).*Addiction* If I were taking Bentyl and it helped my cramps/d and I took it daily, would you call me addicted? Getting over a stigma is your first step at becoming open minded. Remember: for some of us, marijuana isn't something that we want to use, nor is it the "first thing" we tried. It was my last-ditch effort. What we want is a break from the pain, just like you.*Medicinal existentialism* And always remember: if something does work for you, then it may or may not work for someone else. The inverse of that is also true.*Compassion* As I read through the posts on this forum I'm appauled at how uncompassionate some of you are. Some of you think it's ok to medicate only some of the time? So what about the rest of the time? Should we just feel terrible and do nothing during that time so that you don't call us "addicted" or "dependant"? There are some people doing research showing that some people with IBS are naturally deficient in cannabinoids (a naturally occuring chemical in your brain) like some people can be deficient in iron, calcium, seratonin, etc.


----------



## 14416

When I smoked marijuana for 2 years in highschool, daily... my IBS symptoms disappeared and I blossomed to a weight of 195 lbs. I wasn't going to ever try it, I thought it was so horrible.. thanks to D.A.R.E., but all my friends did. One day I was sitting there with them and I was going through horrible cramping/pain/IBS type stuff, and I was like I'm just going to do it... maybe it will take my mind off of it. Before I knew it, the pain/cramps were gone. From that point on I always smoked when I felt the pain creep in, and before meals. I used it like medicine. I'm 100% pro-marijuana. Think about it. A patient has to sign an agreement with their doctor before they get on Lotronex, stating they know the risks associated with this medicine, and there were a few fatalities(i know they can't say 100% definitively it was Lotronex), but isn't there a hypocrisy with the government there? I'm glad Lotronex helps some(doesn't me), but why aren't we offered this same freedom?I haven't smoked in 2 years, because after I graduated highschool there are drug tests that are required for jobs. All I am saying is this... Marijuana is natural and from the ground. There is not one single documented case of someone dying from its use, if there is.. enlighten me, but I know there's not. There might have been if someone had it laced with something else.Can't we just get the freedom to medicate ourselves naturally? Don't you see the hypocrisy people? Honestly, there is something wrong with our government.I am to the point where I have considered moving to Canada where I might be able to find some relief from this chronic diarrhea and chronic pain.


----------



## 22144

I'm thinking about that, or: California, Washington, Oregon, or Arizona (to a lesser extent) or maybe Ohio.


----------



## 14586

I just came across this doing some searches to see if anyone else has felt relief of IBS from cannabis.I suffer from IBS myself and i am a smoker, and i find almost immediate relief of cramps, nausea, stress, and most uncomfortable feelings in my stomach. If my stomach isnt comfortable i find it extremely hard to eat or have an apetite at all, which cannabis has also helped me to restore my eating habbits back to a normal, much healthier way. I am also pretty informed about medical marijuana and would like to help provide some information and clear up some things people might be missinformed about. Cannabis is not physically addicting. many studies have proved that marijuana is not physically addicting, people do not have withdrawl symtoms etc. But that is not to say you cannot develop a mental addiction to the high, but you can have a mental addiction to anything ex. tv, video games, almost anything that you can think of. There are other ways to use cannabis as a medicine that are safe and bypass the only negative part of using marijuana. Smoke is not good for you no matter what the smoke is coming from. Though cannabis smoke is far healthier than substances such as ciggerettes that are sold legally. There are other ways to use it though. You can make oils or cook it into food which can be taken orally but arent as favored because it takes longer to feel the effects and get the correct dosages. A much better, newer way that many people havent heard of is vaporizers. These new-age devices heat the cannabis to a temperature right under its combustion point so the product is never actually ignited and does not produce smoke. The effective ingredients in the marijuana , the thc etc. are evaporated into a fine mist that is inhaled elimanting almost all carcinogens that would have been produced if it was ignited. It provides a very clean effect and is by far the healthiest way to use this substance. This is what i use and it is not harsh and provides a very clean experience. I hope this might have helped some people who are interested in this method and if anyone has any questions or need any more info please feel free to contact me. Im here to help and help the medical marijuana movement. Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## 22476

I smoke weed sometimes, but the whole reason i started was the fact my IBS seemed to disappear. I was able to go to movies with friends and go to class for an entire day. I want to believe that smoking weed is something that helps you, but in the long run your only covering problems that will come back when the high wears off. Don't get me wrong i still smoke and i will continue too, but i can't help feeling that i'm not dealing with the problem head on.


----------



## 16269

Weed is very helpful for IBS. I have since quit it 2 years ago, but I'm considering gettin a Cannabis card since no other treatment has worked so far .


----------



## kateandtink

i had a funny reaction lol couldnt stop shaken was freezing cold. though the funny thing was a couldnt stop taling but i was talking really fast lol then the parnoia kicked in... i knew i was talking too fast but couldnt slow down... then the stupid stuff... icy cold winter i ent outside crossed the road got in the taxi with not shoes or socks on, yup bare footed then put my shoes on int he taxi.... was quite pleasant after that... chilled out and happy but the first few hours were horrible =)


----------



## 14586

Alot of people have panic attacks and slight paranoia when they smoke, especially if its a higher dose then they are used to or if they are just not used to it at all. Thats mostly with commercialized marijuana though. There are lots of strains out designed specifically for medical patients that work against panic attacks and wont have these uncomfortable feelings that youve experienced. Usually if your in a state that has legalized medical marijuana and you are using their product then these strands should be alot better for medical use, but do some research and you can look through thousands of strands and find one thats made for you almost through descriptions. It has been made harder lately though with the US DEA arresting Marc Emery and him facing extradition to the US for a sentence of 10-life not ruling out the death sentence for something in canada that is barely illegal, and shutting down one of the biggest seed vendors to medical patients in the world. Please help the fight against Marc Emerys extradition and fight for medical freedom everywhere. Thanks!http://www.cannabisculture.com


----------



## 22144

I would also like to comment on the "paranoia" effect.If you get paranoid when you smoke, try a lower dosage, or a completely different strain. I've also noticed that some deep breathing, imagery, or progressive muscle relaxation will bring me out of a marijuana induced panic attack.Sometimes when the effects start to go on, the feeling can be scary for some people... feeling like they might lose control, or for some other reason. This is a good point to check your breathing (not too fast, not too slow, not too deeply, and not too shallowly). Realize that nothing bad is going to happen to you and REALIZE that you ARE having a panic attack. Reasons why you should realize nothing bad will happen: marijuana has never killed anyone directly (that's not to say that people haven't died in car accidents or done stupid stuff while on it, but it - by it's self, won't kill you). The LD-50 of it is huuuuuuuuuuuge (the amount it takes to kill half of the subjects). It's almost unattainable. We're talking... pounds of it at once.


----------



## 20564

So, I'm kind of confused. It seems like some people have said that weed causes D. Have a lot of you who have smoked gotten D from smoking? And have any of you ever gotten nausia from smoking? I hangout with a lot of people who smoke and sometimes when the room gets to filled with smoke I've noticed that I start to feel queezy, but I've always wondered if I should try smoking to realive my cramps.


----------



## 22443

I get angry and violent......not good.


----------



## 17176

i have never hidden the fact that J smokes quite a bit, however since he stopped smoking hes not had a joint since, i guess the reason hes getting on my nerves is because of the lack of dope and nicotine, it must be hard to come off the stuff, (hes been smoking it for a long time)I occasionally took a joint but since i also stopped smoking i have not had a joint either


----------



## 17176

ps jesse and abbey hi and welcome


----------



## 21901

What up, i used to have an accnt on here a while back but had to start a new one. For me weed actually makes my ibs worse, i have LG so that's prolly the reason. I used to be a smoker all through high school and miss it a lot tho All it does to me now is make me feel real anxious and uncomfortable. Most likely because i developed some anxiety issues with this whole ibs bull****. I'm 21 now and have been dealing with this since i was about 17. Has totally changed my life for worse and i am still trying to get things on track. hard tho







...


----------



## 22144

Unfortunately, the more recreational weed (sativa based) causes mine to flare. The more medical weed (indica) helps me out quite a bit. You really have to know what you're getting in order to make it effective.10 to 1 if you are having a panic attack from smoking, you are smoking the sativa-based kind (speedier, uppy, laughing, heady). I have tested this on myself and I usually get the strong urge to go when I smoke sativa based strains. So I just don't smoke them anymore.With the more indica varieties, it stops my cramps and diarrhea and helps my nausea. It makes me slightly tired and a little euphoric so I just don't drive anywhere or operate heavy machinery if I smoke during the day. Usually I smoke a little before bed and wake up symptom free. Indica varieties are the kind that instantly make you feel like sitting on the couch. I can imagine those are the varieties people with M.S. smoke.


----------



## Nikki

I don't think using a (semi) illegal drug is really the way to go with releiving IBS. There are other things you could do to get the same relaxation efffect with out smoking it- or eatng it (whatever you do really).Im not very comfortable about having this subject discussed here either. Sorry guys.Nikki


----------



## 17176

well i think whatever helps you, thats fine, i dont think anyone on here is trying to glorify cannabis, some peeps find it is much better than some meds.I know J who sometimes takes it (not now as hes stopped smoking) but if he was in a lot of pain then i would never deny him some weed.. Lets face it were in the year 2006 and its all part of life..drugs are everywhere, i think heroin, cocaine etc are evil drugs, cannabis is ok in moderation.. im not trying to cause an argument, but i think its up to the individual, what some peeps like, some hate.. thats life!


----------



## Nikki

I do not want people to get the wrong idea. Smoking cannabis is still illegal and should not be used in place of proper treatment. I know it can help if you are in pain, but i do not want newbies to the forums to read a thread about it saying its great, etc etc or that it is the only way.We try very hard to post only evidence based information on the website and BB. If someone has a peer-reviewed clinical study which supports using cannabis then we think it's fair game; however, we not aware of any clinical studies at this stage which shows efficacy for its use.Nikki and the mod team.


----------



## 20564

I understand your concern about this topic being discussed on this website but as a new member I have have found the best part of this site to be the reassurence that I'm not alone. I've never smoked weed and if I ever do it won't be because I read a post on this website, but reading on here that others have considered it makes me feel a little less crazy for thinking about it. The truth is the medical communtiy hasn't been able to help most of us to the extent which we need help and I think it's important we exchange ideas, so long as a person doesn't present somthing as medical fact that isn't whats the harm? And exuse me if I'm wrong but isn't this site international and isn't it legal in some countries? I hope this didn't come off sounding mean, cause like I said I understand how it might make you nervous, I just wanted you to know that some of us really appriciate the advice of those who've tried things a little outside the box.


----------



## 18361

it's good for the pain!!!


----------



## 19311

I have been a regular marijuana user for over 5 years. Although I do consider myself addicted, I do consider it to be no worse than alcohol. It does not have a negative impact on my life and I continue to maintain a 4.0 average in college. There is no way it's as dangerous as they like to claim it is. Using recreational drugs (alcohol OR marijuana) intelligently is the key. It doesn't help with my IBS symptoms because of their severity, but it certainly helps with anxiety. Everyone needs a way to take the edge off sometimes.


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome moonunit







I am a believer in cannabis for most illness's my partner smokes it daily (normally 3 joints a day) i would never moan at him for smoking it, he assures me it gives him a lot of pain relief..so me or anyone else cant judge the smoking of cannabis.. as long as its in moderation then so be it.. there are much worse things on the go i.e heroin, meth etc..


----------



## 23298

i don't tend to smoke joints,i'd had the occational few before i developed IBS but on very rare occasions. That was until recently, when on a holiday to Amsterdam (where its legal)i smoked joints the whole time i was there. it really helped with my D, so much so that i was eating loads of things i wouldn't have normally.And had a great trouble free holiday. that said, its not something i'm going to take up now i'm home. im lucky and can mostly manage just by watching my diet, but i'd totally support anyone who'd want to smoke joints regularly as i personally experienced the benefits it can bring.


----------



## 17176

Well im not ashamed to admit that i have been having a joint the last 2 nights, i ran out of buscopan and cant stand the pain i get from "spasms", so i took some cannabis to help with that, and it did help..


----------



## 19765

I suffer from ibs-d(sometimes c) and I started smoking weed socially about 3 yrs ago and quickly learned that it was a benificial thing to do because it helped me calm down(best natural antidepressant!), it settled my stomach down, and it helps with the appetite thing too.I can't wait till this stuff is legalized!It usually only takes a little to settle down my system. Overall I would recomend it to anyone with a stomach problem. Even with constipation I find that it again settles the stomach cramps and calms hte system making you relaxed and potentially able to go. I wish that eveyone could see that marijuana is not such a bad drug at all but it does have some benifficial purposes. After all, people have been smoking it for years for many purposes.


----------



## 19765

Oh yah and I personally recomend that you don't be afraid to use it as often as needed!


----------



## 22157

Hi! I have been smoking daily for the past 2 years or so, and I have found that it helps greatly to relax me and take my mind off teh problem, and I swear, it actually does help the physical symptoms. However, I am having to stop right now for a new job, so Im hoping that it wont make my problem worse. I have found though that after I stop for a while and am not used to getting high, if I smoke some, then it kind of makes it worse for me because it makes me kind of dwell on the fact more instead of forgetting about it, and it just kind of makes me paranoid. So, I either have to keep continually smoking it to help, or else it makes it a bit worse for me. Does anyone else have that same problem?


----------



## 22952

It probably helps for people with IBS-D since weed is constipating, but probably not for people with IBS-C. I still think about the couple of times I smoked last year at about this time, thinking it could have contributed to me getting IBS. On the first day I smoked, I didn't #### for the next two days. Then on the third day I smoked again and I think the same thing happened. By the way, I'm not a regular smoker so those were the only two times I got high.


----------



## 13915

> quote:Originally posted by abby36:So, I'm kind of confused. It seems like some people have said that weed causes D. Have a lot of you who have smoked gotten D from smoking? And have any of you ever gotten nausia from smoking? I hangout with a lot of people who smoke and sometimes when the room gets to filled with smoke I've noticed that I start to feel queezy, but I've always wondered if I should try smoking to realive my cramps.


If I don't smoke for a long time I poo the next day, but it's not horribly bad or anything like that.Depends on person to person I guess.Weed definately gets rid of my cramps temporarily.I haven't smoked in a very long time though.


----------



## 14448

weed does help, but I think it's more the anti-anxiety effect than anything else. And watch out for the Munchies- the quickest way to 'accidently' consume junk food!


----------



## 14624

I just found this thread and noticed a moderator trying to halt it, claiming that the forum is for evidence based treatments. Well, I personally am bothered by this as the use of Cannabis to relieve gastro-intestinal symptoms is well documented. Obviously this site is willing to advertise the drug zelnorm extensively, despite it being given the "Don't take" warning by worstpills.org, stating as follows, "Tegaserod (ZELNORM) is a potentially dangerous drug of minimal efficacy used in the treatment of a non-life threatening condition. We recommend that you not use it and try the measures suggested below instead." (cite: http://www.worstpills.org/results.cfm?drug_id=1038)This journal specifically deals with Cannabis and IBS (not to mention the countless one's that could be listed here which deal with Cannabis and gastro disorders/symptoms in general).Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency (CECD):Can this Concept Explain Therapeutic Benefits of Cannabis inMigraine, Fibromyalgia, Irritable Bowel Syndrome and otherTreatment-Resistant Conditions?Source: Neuroendocrinology Letters Nos.1/2, Feb-Apr Vol.25, 2004Can be viewed for free at: http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf


----------



## 22943

I think we all need to remember that weed, while possibly documented is an illegal substance and some boards (i.e. on MSN) have shut down sites or pulled stuff because of talk about it. For a lot of us, it would be an unrealistic treatment in the real world. We face drug tests and other obstacles. This might work if you have so many other conditions that you are considered disabled and on SSI, but for the rest of us who actually have to hold down a real job, in the real world, we have to find LEGAL methods of treatment (i.e. Zelnorm).Guess I should also mention that just being around someone smoking it (i.e. someone in the htoel room above me a few weeks ago) can destroy man of the dreams I have and personally, I wouldn't appreciate that. That small amount in my system from residual smoke could bar me from certain activities that I do.


----------



## Nikki

That would be me, and my post still stands. At the moment, Im not happy to have this discussed on here.I will update shortly.


----------



## 14624

I understand your concerns, however, I think information is information and that in 13 states, cannabis is a legal alternative (although, admittedly, not federally) to zelnorm. I would be interested in hearing a response to my comments regarding the promotion of Zelnorm on this website. In its January 2006 issue, Consumer reports (as well as WorstPills.org - see above in 1994/95) an independent consumer magazine points to a dozen common prescription drugs linked to serious risks â€” including death. These risks, the article says, were "undetected or underestimated when the FDA approved them for use."One of the 12 was, you guessed it, Zelnorm. Althought they do claim that for those who really need these various drugs, they may be worth the side-effects/risks, the point is that the system of approving/dis-approving these drugs is not functioning properly (CRs conclusion not mine). If this site is seeking to promote objective information regarding IBS then advertising Zelnorm (heavily I may add - and I wasn't on the site for very long) while haggling those who are trying to show other proven (not possibly proven, but proven) methods of treatment (despite the legality of that treatment in the US - in Canada IBS is included on the list of diagnosis which can legally treated by Cannabis, in fact the gov't will pay for it) doesn't seem to fit within that goal. In regards to those of us in "the real world", I'm currently married, working, and about to graduate from an honor's society at my university, upon which time I will be enrolling in a top 25 law school. Cannabis is the only thing that kept me from going crazy when I was going through severe constipation. I've personally used it as a treatment for over a year until recently getting my condition under control, with many thanks to my naturopathic doctor. I found her after only getting worse, following my visit to over 13 different allopathic doctors (and trying all the drugs they handed out). Planning to take a pill everyday that hasn't been tested for a considerably long period of time and planning to take that pill for the rest of one's life (as none of these drugs are cures), in order to control a medical condition, is not really a solution I'm ready to consider yet, and that includes using Cannabis. However, for relief during periods before the condition is able to be controlled, I would find the least toxic substance and look for a doctor who believes that they can cure my condition, not help me live with it using drugs of any kind.I appreciate the oppertunity to offer my opinion on the matter and thank this forum and the moderators for allowing me the place to do so. I am new here and am not trying to be rude, this is just a subject which I have a certain, very personal I might add, passion towards.


----------



## Nikki

Ok, I've done a bit of research (I've not got that much time at the moment).I've found this: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4438498.stmThis is about the use of cannabis for MS.It has a few links.It was reclassified to class c, but it is STILL NOT LEGAL in the UK.http://www.drugs.gov.uk/drugs-laws/cannabi...lassifications/From what I can gather by having a look around on the interweb, it is available as a kind of spray for use in certain medical conditions as alternative pain relief (eg. MS and possibly glaucoma). I've found absolutely NO evidence for helping digestive type problems (doesn't mean it doesn't exist- I just haven't found it!) And anyway- its not talking about smoking it. Smoking it can never be good. Especially if you are mixing it with tobacco (god- if you don't you must get tremedously stoned!)You can go to prison for 2-5 years for the possesion of cannabis. That is the MAXIMUM. If you smoke it in a public place, by a school, anywhere kids are around, or with people under 17 you'll DEFINATELY be arrested. Most of the time you'll get a caution.In reply to your post specifically (I hope you don't mind if i bullet point them?)



> quote:If this site is seeking to promote objective information regarding IBS then advertising Zelnorm (heavily I may add - and I wasn't on the site for very long) while haggling those who are trying to show other proven (not possibly proven, but proven) methods of treatment (despite the legality of that treatment in the US - in Canada IBS is included on the list of diagnosis which can legally treated by Cannabis, in fact the gov't will pay for it) doesn't seem to fit within that goal.


We are advertising Zelnorm because that is what our main sponsor says we are going to advertise. We have to get the revenue to run the forums from somewhere, this is it. We will have those at least until the end of the summer.It may well be legalised in the Canada and the USA (although i doubt it somewhat- for recreational use at least!). I would guess it is heavily controlled and you would be seriously lucky to get it for medical reasons. You probably would have needed to have tried ABSOLUTELY everything else available.If you have any articles or research about the use of cannabis for IBS then I (and the other mods) would love to see it. Or you can post it to the abstracts forum.



> quotelanning to take a pill everyday that hasn't been tested for a considerably long period of time and planning to take that pill for the rest of one's life (as none of these drugs are cures), in order to control a medical condition, is not really a solution I'm ready to consider yet, and that includes using Cannabis. However, for relief during periods before the condition is able to be controlled, I would find the least toxic substance and look for a doctor who believes that they can cure my condition, not help me live with it using drugs of any kind.


Nobody is suggesting you should take a pill everyday. You are also right, that none of these pills are cures, which also goes to Cannabis (as you also said). What makes you think that cannabis is any less toxic than other drugs? I shall list some of the problems associated with cannabis:400 different chemicals including THC (The psychoactive part)More tar than normal ****, so all the normal lung problems associated with smoking cigs.Carcinogens (thats the cancer causing stuff)Can disrupt the control of blood pressure increasing the risk of fainting.Bad people with heart and circulation disorders, and for those predisposed to schizophrenia.You won't get a doctor to cure you're condition because you're condition hasn't got a cure. Everyone here has had to deal with that too. Maybe in X number of years there might be. But as nobody really has a clue what causes it, its probably going to be quite hard to find a cure. The closest I found to a cure was hypnosis- but you know, doesn't work for everyone and Mr. Mahony (the author) would not be happy for people to describe is program as a cure.
Wow, I went off on one didn't I. I just feel like playing devils advocate a bit. It is totally up to you what you decide to do to your body. I'd just rather not mess with things that might alter my state of mind.Also, be aware that there are younger members that read the boards here, and this massive long thread about using (illegal in many countries) drugs to help is not a very good example.On that note, I'm closing the thread, but it will still be available for reference.Feel free to email or PM me.


----------

